# NetworkManager problems

## aahamlin

Having some trouble with NetworkManager and nm-applet with Gentoo (kernel 3.0.6).

I have a wireless card (DWL-520 E1) using hostap_pci and wpa_supplicant; it is working with the standard ifnet interface (/etc/conf.d/net and /etc/init.d/net.wlan0). I have disabled that from openRC startup.

The issues I am having are:

enabling wlan0 continually scans, prompts for psk, connects, disconnects, repeat forever...

at reboot, nm-applet starts up but my SSID never displays; nm-tool displays wlan0 as disconnected - SSID is not displayed

It did all successfully connect and remain stable once yesterday. Startup this morning and it is back to broken state.

Configuration files:

Network manager config

/etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

```

[main]

plugins=ifnet,keyfile

[ifnet]

managed=true

auto_refresh=false

[logging]

level=DEBUG

```

/etc/conf.d/rc.

Also tried this in /etc/rc.conf.

```

# disable conf.d/net rc service

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.wlan*"

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dhostap"

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower auto"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

auto_2WIRE571="true"

config_2WIRE571=(

        "dhcp"

        "dhcp6"

)

enable_ipv6_2WIRE571="true"

#----------------------------------

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        psk="<secret>"

        priority=1

        ssid="2WIRE571"

        mode=0

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

```

/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pkla

```

#[nm-applet]

[Configuration]

Identity=unix-group:wheel

Action=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.*

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=no

ResultActive=yes

```

/var/log/messages

```

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    6.982743] hostap_pci 0000:01:06.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    6.983718] hostap_pci: Registered netdevice wifi0

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    6.983727] wifi0: Original COR value: 0x21

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.487024] hostap_pci: assuming no Primary image in flash - card initialization not completed

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.487031] wifi0: test Genesis mode with HCR 0x1f

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.487037] wifi0: Original COR value: 0x21

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.521143] Readback test failed, HCR 0x1f write 00 e1 a1 ff read 00 ce a1 ce

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.521148] wifi0: test Genesis mode with HCR 0x0f

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.521152] wifi0: Original COR value: 0xa1

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.556419] Readback test succeeded, HCR 0x0f

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.586475] wifi0: Intersil Prism2.5 PCI: mem=0xf8000000, irq=9

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    7.587576] wifi0: registered netdevice wlan0

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [    9.386863] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [   11.716266] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk kernel: [   50.195581] Adding 1998844k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1998844k

Dec 13 10:06:53 musicwrk dhcpcd[1934]: version 5.2.12 starting

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk dbus[1768]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> trying to start the modem manager...

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk dbus[1768]: [system] Activating service name='org.freed

esktop.ModemManager' (using servicehelper)

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk dhcpcd[1934]: eth0: waiting for carrier

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk polkitd[1948]: started daemon version 0.102 using authority implementation `local' version `0.102'

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk dbus[1768]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:modules-"!iwconfig  !wpa_supplicant"

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:wpa_supplicant_wlan0-"-Dhostap"

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (eth0) = 802-3-ethernet

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk modem-manager: ModemManager (version 0.4) starting...

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk dbus[1768]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ModemManager'

Dec 13 10:06:54 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin SimTech

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin AnyData

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: (tty/ttyS2): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: (tty/ttyS3): port's parent platform driver is not whitelisted

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: (net/sit0): could not get port's parent device

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk modem-manager: (ttyS1) opening serial device...

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth0, id:System (eth0), uuid: f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for eth0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: dhcpcd hostname not defined, ignoring

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified eth0:1

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.222545] [nm-sysconfig-settings.c:556] claim_connection(): failed to read connection timestamp for 'f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983': (3) Key file does not have key 'f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983'

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (wlan0) = 802-11-wireless

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:wlan0, id:System (wlan0), uuid: bc78c09a-4c5c-6789-0a97-7566d33b64fe

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for wlan0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Unknown config for wlan0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Unknown config for wlan0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: nm_connection_verify: assertion `*error == NULL' failed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Unknown config for wlan0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified wlan0:0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (2WIRE571) = 802-11-wireless

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:2WIRE571, id:System (2WIRE571), uuid: c8acc774-36bc-cf18-eb04-bcdd3f19ba15

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for 2WIRE571

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings (2WIRE571).

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Ifnet plugin: can't aquire ip configuration for 2WIRE571

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: IPv6 for 2WIRE571 enabled, using auto

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Ifnet plugin: can't aquire ip configuration for 2WIRE571

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: nm_connection_verify: assertion `*error == NULL' failed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Ifnet plugin: can't aquire ip configuration for 2WIRE571

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified 2WIRE571:0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: musicwrk

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with 

[networkmanager] or [qiaomuf] prefix.

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (157185536) ... get_connections.

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (157185536) connections count: 1

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ...

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    keyfile:     error: File permissions (100644) or owner (0) were insecure

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.165294] wifi0: cannot get RID fdc6 (len=12) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.166513] wifi0: cannot get RID fdc6 (len=12) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <error> [1323788815.282445] [nm-device-wifi.c:3100] real_update_permanent_hw_address(): (wifi0): unable to read permanent MAC address (error 0)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.282830] [nm-device-wifi.c:3136] real_update_initial_hw_address(): (wifi0): read initial MAC address 00:00:00:00:00:00

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.283242] [nm-device-wifi.c:587] constructor(): (wifi0): kernel ifindex 4

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.167634] wifi0: cannot get RID fdc6 (len=12) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.284180] [nm-manager.c:1877] manager_rfkill_update_one_type(): WiFi hw-enabled 1 sw-enabled 1

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.284455] [nm-device-wifi.c:3751] real_set_enabled(): (wifi0): device now enabled

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.284622] [nm-device-wifi.c:3757] real_set_enabled(): (enable): wifi0 blocked by UNMANAGED state

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'hostap_pci' ifindex: 4)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): now managed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): bringing up device.

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.286500] [nm-device-wifi.c:1165] _set_hw_addr(): (wifi0): no MAC address change needed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.286693] [nm-system.c:1362] flush_routes(): (wifi0): flushing routes ifindex 4 family INET (2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.287060] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/8

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.287278] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.287426] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/8

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.287566] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.1/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.287706] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.255.255.255/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.287858] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET6 (10) addr ::1/128

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.288040] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET6 (10) addr a900:0:7084:3eb7:7084:3eb7:6964:7820/0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.288397] [nm-system.c:222] sync_addresses(): (wifi0): syncing addresses (family 2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.172959] prism2: wifi0: operating mode changed 3 -> 2

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.172967] wifi0: cannot set RID fc00 (len=2) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <error> [1323788815.288843] [nm-device-wifi.c:1548] nm_device_wifi_set_mode(): (wifi0): error setting mode 2

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.173527] wifi0: cannot get RID fdc6 (len=12) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.290080] [nm-device-wifi.c:1338] real_is_available(): (wifi0): not available because supplicant not running

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.290345] [nm-device.c:3792] nm_device_state_changed(): (wifi0): device not yet available for transition to DISCONNECTED

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.175353] wlan0: cannot get RID fdc6 (len=12) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.175630] wlan0: cannot get RID fdc6 (len=12) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <error> [1323788815.291548] [nm-device-wifi.c:3100] real_update_permanent_hw_address(): (wlan0): unable to read permanent MAC address (error 0)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.292076] [nm-d

evice-wifi.c:3136] real_update_initial_hw_address(): (wlan0): read initial MAC address 00:00:00:00:00:00

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.292387] [nm-device-wifi.c:587] constructor(): (wlan0): kernel ifindex 5

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.176760] wlan0: cannot get RID fdc6 (len=12) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.293243] [nm-manager.c:1877] manager_rfkill_update_one_type(): WiFi hw-enabled 1 sw-enabled 1

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.293494] [nm-device-wifi.c:3751] real_set_enabled(): (wlan0): device now enabled

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.293659] [nm-device-wifi.c:3757] real_set_enabled(): (enable): wlan0 blocked by UNMANAGED state

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'hostap_pci' ifindex: 5)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.295379] [nm-device-wifi.c:1165] _set_hw_addr(): (wlan0): no MAC address change needed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.295559] [nm-system.c:1362] flush_routes(): (wlan0): flushing routes ifindex 5 family INET (2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.295818] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/8

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.296044] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.296195] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/8

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.296335] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.1/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.296475] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.255.255.255/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.296658] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET6 (10) addr ::1/128

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.296805] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET6 (10) addr 2900::/0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.297162] [nm-system.c:222] sync_addresses(): (wlan0): syncing addresses (family 2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk kernel: [   56.181697] wlan0: cannot get RID fdc6 (len=12) - no PRI f/w

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.298252] [nm-d

evice-wifi.c:1338] real_is_available(): (wlan0): not available because supplicant not running

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.298520] [nm-device.c:3792] nm_device_state_changed(): (wlan0): device not yet available for transition to DISCONNECTED

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.299799] [nm-device-ethernet.c:2273] supports_ethtool_carrier_detect(): ethtool is supported

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.300248] [nm-device-ethernet.c:798] real_update_initial_hw_address(): (eth0): read initial MAC address 00:0D:56:5E:05:C3

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.300565] [nm-device-ethernet.c:428] constructor(): (eth0): kernel ifindex 3

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'b44' ifindex: 3)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/2

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (eth0): now managed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.303629] [nm-device-ethernet.c:684] _set_hw_addr(): (eth0): no MAC address change needed

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.303804] [nm-system.c:1362] flush_routes(): (eth0): flushing routes ifindex 3 family INET (2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.304115] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/8

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.304315] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.304462] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.0/8

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.304603] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.0.0.1/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.304744] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET (2) addr 127.255.255.255/32

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.304926] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET6 (10) addr ::1/128

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.305078] [nm-system.c:1277] dump_route():   route idx 1 family INET6 (10) addr 4100:0:300::3100:0/0

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.305411] [nm-system.c:222] sync_addresses(): (eth0): syncing addresses (family 2)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.306118] [nm-device.c:3792] nm_device_state_changed(): (eth0): device not yet available for transition to DISCONNECTED

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC...

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> modem-manager is now available

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.353248] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 1 flags 0x10049

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.353582] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 2 flags 0x80

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.353789] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.354034] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 4 flags 0x1002

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.354218] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 5 flags 0x1002

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> Trying to start the supplicant...

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk dbus[1768]: [system] Activating service name='fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant' (using servicehelper)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk dbus[1768]: [system] Successfully activated service 'fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant'

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.407827] [nm-supplicant-manager.c:291] nm_supplicant_manager_get_iface(): (wifi0): creating new supplicant interface

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.408120] [nm-supplicant-interface.c:910] nm_supplicant_interface_start(): (wifi0): adding interface to supplicant

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wifi0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.408804] [nm-supplicant-manager.c:291] nm_supplicant_manager_get_iface(): (wlan0): creating new supplicant interface

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <debug> [1323788815.409683] [nm-supplicant-interface.c:910] nm_supplicant_interface_start(): (wlan0): adding interface to supplicant

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <error> [1323788815.413416] [nm-supplicant-interface.c:806] nm_supplicant_interface_add_cb(): (wifi0): error getting interface: wpa_supplicant couldn't grab this interface.

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <error> [1323788815.414499] [nm-supplicant-interface.c:806] nm_supplicant_interface_add_cb(): (wlan0): error gett

ing interface: wpa_supplicant couldn't grab this interface.

Dec 13 10:06:55 musicwrk NetworkManager[1781]: <error> [1323788815.414499] [nm-supplicant-interface.c:806] nm_supplicant_interface_add_cb(): (wlan0): error getting interface: wpa_supplicant couldn't grab this interface.

```

Any ideas?

----------

